# Fish Art



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics of the Mosaic Art I made.
I thought about making some to sell but that might get in the way of fishing! lol


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

That look great.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Where is mine....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking, Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Really nice fish art.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have some stained glass stuff that would cool with those.


----------

